# Can NTs be posh?



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Posh Eagle said:


> Interestingly, my peers tried to make me do that. I still did not agree. I knew that it would eventually spread after my ESFP peer telling everyone about me waxing my legs. It was not pleasant to be called "Barbie Girl". I am still considering it. The experience could be featured in my 2019 novel.


<3

Just so you know, I'll buy three copies.
I'd suggest trying out that experience, if only out of a need to expand on your book's topics.

You know what would really give you a ticket to INTJville?
Asking the INTJs about the MBTI type of their ideal mate just so that you could find one for yourself.

But I'm not feeding you ideas or anything.


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

@napkineater, no. My peers gave me the title because I am rich. It was very infuriating. 

@Vanilla Sky, more experience is always better. A writer wants to familiarize themselves with as many viewpoints as possible. Your idea was rather great. I will work on a thread to ask my future fellow INTJs about it. Thank you, peer. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Bluehealer (Feb 3, 2015)

What is your Enneagram?


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Bleuhealer said:


> What is your Enneagram?


There is a reason for it being stated in my signature. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Bluehealer (Feb 3, 2015)

I checked before posting but for some reason it wasn't showing. Your 7 wing is associated with dressing well.


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Bleuhealer said:


> I checked before posting but for some reason it wasn't showing. Your 7 wing is associated with dressing well.


I am an eagle, I have two wings. 

Just kidding. Thank you for your insight, it was very valuable indeed. You are a peer. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I believe I'm somewhat posh in both dress and attitude, so I give myself a 7 out of 10. That being said, I don't flaunt poshness everywhere I go because it tends to rub people the wrong way. While I'm not really keen on being friends with everybody, being conceitedly posh could cause peers and even superiors to think of me as an arrogant arse - a reputation that I don't desire. 

In short, I'm posh when I need to be posh and casual when I need to be casual :smile:


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

Posh Eagle said:


> how do I get rid of the nickname "young money"?


It will resolve itself on its own in 2028, when you stop being young.


----------



## Val37 (Jan 24, 2015)

```

```
I know 2 confirmed INTJs; 1 female and 1 male. And I would rate them as 7-8 on a posh scale. They both present themselves in a very immaculate fashion; clothes well tailored and nary a hair out of place. They're educated and well spoken, and when engaged in stimulating conversations, their marbled veneers melt into warm pools of delight. (And so hilarious when getting tripped up by their inferior Se, but they're able to just shake it off with a well-timed joke...I love this type!). So they do emit an aura of "well-to-do."

I don't any other confirmed NT types, so I cannot speak for them. Though the xNTPs on here tickle me funny with their comments often. But concerning their "posh-ness," I dare not venture to guess.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

@Posh Eagle why release your novel in 2019 when you won't become an I think until 2021?


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> @Posh Eagle why release your novel in 2019 when you won't become an I think until 2021?


I will quote myself from another thread. 

My novel that will be published in 2019 focuses on the pain caused by being an ESTJ. It will be more accurate if it has been written during my transformation process. I am confident that once I am an INTJ in 2021 I will find new topics to explore. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

I've been called cosmopolitan, a lot, and I got called continental last night.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Posh Eagle said:


> I will quote myself from another thread.
> 
> My novel that will be published in 2019 focuses on the pain caused by being an ESTJ. It will be more accurate if it has been written during my transformation process. I am confident that once I am an INTJ in 2021 I will find new topics to explore.
> 
> -Posh Eagle



Why did you chose this time frame for everything?


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Why did you chose this time frame for everything?


I choose the year depending on how demanding the goal is. I also do not want to have two difficult goals on consequent years to conserve energy. In addition, becoming an INTJ is my number one priority at the moment but it is rather time-consuming. 

I have planned my life in such a way that I will become an INTJ before most of my major life events apart from going to university. For example, I will get married in 2025 and we will get our first child in early summer of 2027. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Nagato (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, this was interesting to read.

As for whether I'm posh, I'd suppose I have some tendencies that could be considered posh by some people.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Worrying about how I socially appear to other people is superficial and a waste of my mind.


----------

